# Trailer Tires Cracking?



## bighabsfan11 (Jan 7, 2009)

Hey all, as you know, I just bought my trailer new last year, along with a truck that has now gone bye-bye, because I couldn't afford the payments.

Well, we've decided to rent the trailer out for the summer. Just got some help from a friend yesterday, and got it to our driveway. Had a look over it, and the sidewalls of the tires are cracking a little bit.

Obviously, I can't "uncrack" them, but how do I prevent this from happening in the future? And, do I need to be worried?

What a pain in the neck. :bang: Any help would be appreciated!

Thanks all!


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

I know one thing about RV tires is they are best kept clean, at least from mud and lots of dirt. The tires have additives on them of some sort that is to help protect the sidewalls. Sitting in the sun all day, dirt and mud that sits on them for months, those type of things will start breaking down the sidewalls and will start cracking. I read about this sometime or another on goodyears website.

Other than that I dont know, but I understand your concern on a new camper!


----------

